# Anwenderobjekt WINCC 7.0



## sailor (16 April 2011)

Hi.
Ich komm einfach mit den Anwenderobjekten von WINCC nicht klar. Wie kann ich so ein Ding eigentlich dynamisieren, wichtig wäre z.B. mit einen Variablenpräfix versehen ? 
Hat vielleicht jemad ein einfaches Beispielprojekt?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## sailor (22 April 2011)

*Anwenderobjekt, quo vadis ?*

Mögt ihr die Dinger nicht oder was issn los? 
Die SUFU ist diesbezüglich auch spärlich.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Approx (22 April 2011)

erstens kennen sich bestimmt noch nicht so viele mit Anwenderobjekten in WinCC V7.0 aus und zweitens mag ich Anwenderobjekte wirklich nicht so sehr. Bei unseren Anlagen (V6.x) funzen die Anwenderobjekte eher über den Tooltiptext (Variablenanbindung). Bleibt wohl immer ein Geheimnis für mich 
Approx


----------



## hmiverbieger (24 April 2011)

*Anwenderobjekt*

Hallo!

Also ich habe schon diverse Anwenderobjekte erzeugt. Allerdings in der 6er Version. Soweit ich weiß, hat sich aber am Prinzip auch in der 7er Version nichts geändert.

Bei den Anwenderobjekten kann man die unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften grafischer Objekte vereinigen. Man kann z.B. mehrere Kreise übereinander legen, diese farblich unterschiedlich halten und verschiedenen Prozesszuständen zuordnen. Funktioniert mit allen anderen grafischen Symbolen genauso.

Wenn man sich nun so ein Konstrukt gebaut hat, legt man danach die Eigenschaften selbst fest. Das geniale dabei ist, dass man die Eigenschaften frei benennen kann. Das ist hilfreich, wenn man die Funktionen direkt schon späteren Funktionen zuordnen möchte.

Als Beispiel könnte ich ein Schiebersymbol benennen. Es besteht aus einem Motorsymbol als Antrieb und einem Symbol, welches die Schieberstellung darstellt. Das Problem welches es zu lösen gibt stellt sich dabei so dar:
Das Motorsymbol soll die Zustände gestört, Betrieb ein, Betrieb aus, undefieniert anzeigen und die Schieberstellung soll Auf, Zu, Zwischenstellung und fährt auf, fährt zu darstellen können. Wenn man den Schieber aus drei grafischen Objekten baut, kommt man damit schnell an die Grenzen des einfach machbaren und geneigte Leute fangen dann an, sich ein Script zu programmieren.*ROFL*

Geht aber auch einfacher mit einem Anwenderobjekt. Das Motorsymbol besteht aus vier Kreisen übereinander gelegt. Jeder stellt eine Funktion dar und wird über die Eigenschaft _Anzeige ja/nein_ visualsiert. Mit der Schieberstellung geht das genauso. Wichtig ist, dass die Symbole übereinander liegen und immer nur das angezeit wird, welches zur Laufzeit benötigt wird. Hat man sich die richtigen Eigenschaften auf das Anwenderobjekt gelegt (u.a. auch die Eigenschaft _Anzeige_), kann man sich dann das Anwenderobjekt im Graphics Designer entprechend beschalten.

Ich hoffe das reicht um dich zu inspirieren


----------



## sailor (26 April 2011)

Ich möchte also verschiedene Objekte zu einen Anwenderobjekt zusammenfassen, dieses mehrfach benutzen und definierte Eigenschaften der einzelnen Objekte über einen Variablenpräfix (des Anwenderobjekts) steuern. So wie ich es mit den Bildfenstern bzw. Faceplates machen kann. 
Geht das und wenn ja, wie????!!!!!

Muchos Gracias
Sailor


----------



## hmiverbieger (28 April 2011)

Hallo!

Soweit ich weiß, kann die Eigenschaft _Variablenpräfix_ nicht an ein einzelnes Objekt gebunden werden, sondern z.B. nur an ein Bildfenster.

Die Anwenderobjekte können auch nur die Eigenschaften abbilden, die jedes einzelne Objekt für sich hätte.

Wenn ich also deine Frage richig verstanden habe, dann geht das so nicht, was du vorhast.

Du kannst natürlich die Anwenderobjekte in einem Bildfenster verwenden. Dann sollte das mit dem Variablenpräfix funzen.

Gruß hmiverbieger


----------

